
Show HN: Linux’s most powerful performance monitoring - ktsaou
https://my-netdata.io/
======
dozzie
Some bold statements I see here: "powerful", "stunning", "unparalleled
insights". Care to justify them and prove they're at least remotely valid? As
far as I remember, it was a non-trivial UI for most trivial charting of easily
collectable Linux statistics, only collected in sub-minute intervals. And it
didn't look like it would be useful for more than a few servers.

